# Tikona(4 Mbps 80GB 1250/-) vs Local provider(2Mbps Unlimited)



## deepanshuchg (Jun 17, 2015)

Tikona:
4 Mbps
80GB 
Rs: 1250/-

Local provider:
2Mbps Unlimited

I am confused between the two due to negative reviews of Tikona spread all over Internet. My usage will be around 70GB, so I am getting double speed on Tikona for Rs.100 less. Which one will be better? Should I give a try to Tikona? 

Also someone from my area told me that Tikona broadband used to works fine for him. Now that guy has shifted so I have no knowledge about current situation in my area.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 19, 2015)

Would advise to go with 2 mbps unlimited if its without FUP crap.

80 GB would be consumed within 46 hours (little under 2 days) if you get 4 mbps constant speed. Then you'll be stuck with 512 kbps crap.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 19, 2015)

Indeed. Tikona is a fraud, just a market gimmick, 2mbps without fup in 1.5k seems a great deal.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jun 19, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Would advise to go with 2 mbps unlimited if its without FPU crap.
> 
> 80 GB would be consumed within 46 hours (little under 2 days) if you get 4 mbps constant speed. Then you'll be stuck with 512 kbps crap.



Yeah but that would not be the case. As I mentioned I won't be able to use more than 70GB. I will use it for basic surfing and sometimes downloading movie so FUP won't be an issue for me. Still should I go for Local provider?



nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Indeed. Tikona is a fraud, just a market gimmick, 2mbps without fup in 1.5k seems a great deal.


Did you had any personal experience with them? Because I have inquired a bit and got some surprisingly positive response from few known people who are using it for last few months.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 19, 2015)

deepanshuchg said:


> Yeah but that would not be the case. As I mentioned I won't be able to use more than 70GB. I will use it for basic surfing and sometimes downloading movie so FUP won't be an issue for me. Still should I go for Local provider?
> 
> 
> Did you had any personal experience with them? Because I have inquired a bit and got some surprisingly positive response from few known people who are using it for last few months.


No I don't have personal experiences, but I have a lot crap about them, there's a thread here, blacklisting tikona as an provider.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 20, 2015)

I have Tikona 4 mbps till 50 GB 512 kbps post fup.

I don't have other options rather than BSNL so Tikona.

From last 1 year very good service but bit pricey.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jun 20, 2015)

Today Tikona service men visited my home and BANG, Tikona broadband is not accessible at my home due to low terrace so the roof top device cant be placed anywhere. 

So I will be going for 2Mbps plan @1350 without any FUP.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 20, 2015)

deepanshuchg said:


> Today Tikona service men visited my home and BANG, Tikona broadband is not accessible at my home due to low terrace so the roof top device cant be placed anywhere.
> 
> So I will be going for 2Mbps plan @1350 without any FUP.


The forces are with you. Don't regret it.


----------



## theterminator (Jun 23, 2015)

Disconnected from tikona on 5 may, haven't received any legal notice yet


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 23, 2015)

theterminator said:


> Disconnected from tikona on 5 may, haven't received any legal notice yet



Many of my friends have very bad experiences with Tikona here in Hyderabad so never go with it. Dont worry about any Legal Notice as I will PM you a Legal Notice if you really want to send them *theterminator

*PS: Just give me some simple facts about your tikona case so that I can PM you a Legal Notice buddy.OK.


----------



## theterminator (Jun 23, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Many of my friends have very bad experiences with Tikona here in Hyderabad so never go with it. Dont worry about any Legal Notice as I will PM you a Legal Notice if you really want to send them *theterminator
> 
> *PS: Just give me some simple facts about your tikona case so that I can PM you a Legal Notice buddy.OK.



I used it for 3 years then finally switched to bsnl, though tikona was cheaper compared to this but it sucked in CRM


----------



## silicon_fusion (Aug 13, 2015)

I am using Tikona broadband for the past 4 month's. No issue what so ever (But not other option other than Airtel )


----------



## gemini90 (Aug 13, 2015)

[MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] What kind of legal notice from tikona were you talking about? I too am going to drop it this month, should i expect one?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 13, 2015)

gemini90 said:


> @bssunilreddy  What kind of legal notice from tikona were you talking about? I too am going to drop it this month, should i expect one?



If you drop from using Airtel or Tikona Broadband services they will send a Legal Notice so as to frighten us to keep on using those broadband's or make us pay for  leaving them. So in the 1st place one need's to stay away from such organizations. If anybody needs any Legal help like a Legal Notice I might help was I telling there.


----------



## gemini90 (Aug 13, 2015)

[MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] Then I may need help if they try that trick with me, likely given their shitty responses to customers. I heard that they usually take away the poe device and then impose a penalty saying we have not given it back. And that they have no record contrary to their statement. I plan to video the whole process to deal with that trick.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 13, 2015)

gemini90 said:


> @bssunilreddy  Then I may need help if they try that trick with me, likely given their shitty responses to customers. I heard that they usually take away the poe device and then impose a penalty saying we have not given it back. And that they have no record contrary to their statement. I plan to video the whole process to deal with that trick.



You also need written confirmation if you are going to change your broadband and return the modem as well.


----------



## gemini90 (Aug 13, 2015)

[MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] Written confirmation and Request number from Customer representative or the guy who comes to collect the modem?


----------



## gemini90 (Aug 14, 2015)

[MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] Tikona is creating problems with disconnection. I called them 2 days back for this purpose. They gave me a confirmation no. and said the relevant dept. will call me within 24 hrs. When I did not receive any call, I called the technical wing again. This time they made me wait for 15min before taking my call. And said retention wing will call. And today, they are just not picking up my call at all. And when i called them with my friend's mobile, they replied immediately. What should i do?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 14, 2015)

gemini90 said:


> [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] Tikona is creating problems with disconnection. I called them 2 days back for this purpose. They gave me a confirmation no. and said the relevant dept. will call me within 24 hrs. When I did not receive any call, I called the technical wing again. This time they made me wait for 15min before taking my call. And said retention wing will call. And today, they are just not picking up my call at all. And when i called them with my friend's mobile, they replied immediately. What should i do?



Complain to akosha


----------



## gemini90 (Aug 14, 2015)

[MENTION=266361]kunalgujarathi[/MENTION] My net is seriously slow for last 1 month. Either that or it does not work at all. I will try Akosha tomorrow at cafe but I plan to change my room soon. Tikona can go **** themselves for all i care. They are not responding even to paid calls.


----------

